# aquabotanic order, how to plant?



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i got my order in from aquabotanic. i'm stupid and chose the cheapest shipping option, so it took a few days, and i'm sure that the plants would have looked better. anyway, i ordered some ludwigia repens [which survived the trip much better than anything else. but the stems are really long! is it okay to break them in half and plant them? will they put out roots?

also, i got some rotala indica, and hygrophila something. it has long, pointed leaves. both are stem plants. i'm assuming both can be planted in the substrate?

thanks in advance!

oh, sidenote. there's some duckweed stuck to the plants. i plan on rinsing them in water with a little bit of bleach [to get rid of the snails i can see on there and their eggs] if say, one leaf of duckweed got stuck to a plant that i actually planted, could it take over my tank? i really don't want it in there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Its fine to cut the Ludwigia in half. It will eventually grow roots. 

Yes, the Hygro and Rotala should be planted. You can cut them in half if you need to or cut off any dead parts.

The Duckweed won't overtake the tank unless you have alot of nitrates (it loves them). If you absolutely don't want any, then dip out whatever gets in the tank. It will reproduce, but may not take over.

Don't use too strong of bleach solution on the plants and don't leave them in a bleach dip too long. They are already stressed most likely from shipping and a bleach dip would stress them further IMO. It would be ok to just do a quick dip and then rinse though, but you'll want to dip them in dechlorinated water before planting.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

yeah i always only dip them for about 30 seconds, and then rinse in dechlorinated water.


----------

